# Chloé Hudson



## Thenewestgirl

This is perhaps a ridiculously long shot, but does anyone know if the Chloé Hudson is still to be found somewhere? Outlets or such? Not second hand.

If you happen to own one, do you still use it? Does any celeb or such still use theirs? It’s such a pretty bag but I have not seen one in ages.  If you own one, is it leather or suede? What size?

Thanks!


----------



## Roie55

Thenewestgirl said:


> This is perhaps a ridiculously long shot, but does anyone know if the Chloé Hudson is still to be found somewhere? Outlets or such? Not second hand.
> 
> If you happen to own one, do you still use it? Does any celeb or such still use theirs? It’s such a pretty bag but I have not seen one in ages.  If you own one, is it leather or suede? What size?
> 
> Thanks!


Its a discontinued style I believe but many of the online places that sell consignment also have new never used ones, so its the best place for you to find one.


----------



## McCurlyhair

Thenewestgirl said:


> This is perhaps a ridiculously long shot, but does anyone know if the Chloé Hudson is still to be found somewhere? Outlets or such? Not second hand.
> 
> If you happen to own one, do you still use it? Does any celeb or such still use theirs? It’s such a pretty bag but I have not seen one in ages.  If you own one, is it leather or suede? What size?
> 
> Thanks!


Did you ever find a new Hudson? I’m interested in finding one too.


----------



## Roie55

McCurlyhair said:


> Did you ever find a new Hudson? I’m interested in finding one too.


some here https://www.1stdibs.com/search/?q=chloe hudson
Vestaire is telling me there is 2 but the site doesn't load pictures for me


----------

